# MOTU 828x Interface Issues Post Mojave



## 98bpm (Oct 12, 2019)

I'd been sticking with MacOS Sierra for the longest. but once I heard Catalina was about to drop, I decided to go ahead and update my OS to Mojave since all the product developers are warning not to upgrade to Catalina just yet. I figured all the kinks with Mojave must be worked to by now, so about 3 weeks ago, I upgraded Sierra to Mojave. First problem I ran into was that the Find function no longer worked in Preview documents and I had to use Adobe Reader to search pdf documents.

Now, I discover that my MOTU 828x audio interface is randomly skipping audio like a broken CD player. Any 828x owners out there with similar problems after upgrading to Mojave? This is really disruptive.


----------



## D Halgren (Oct 12, 2019)

Working fine here. Did you update the 828 firmware?


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 13, 2019)

Latest hardware update should read v1.07 when you first turn on the 828x.


----------



## 98bpm (Oct 13, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> Working fine here. Did you update the 828 firmware?


I did update the firmware right after upgrading the OS. Odd thing is it’s so intermittent that it’s hard to pinpoint any clues to a direct cause other than the fact that this wasn’t happening at all with Sierra.


----------



## Tico (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi there, 
did you solve the problem? Same here after updating from sierra to mojave. Also did the latest motu firmwareupate (v1.0.7 is from Sep. 18, 2017 btw. 🤦‍♂️). This is really frustrating!


----------



## 98bpm (Nov 29, 2019)

Tico said:


> Hi there,
> did you solve the problem? Same here after updating from sierra to mojave. Also did the latest motu firmwareupate (v1.0.7 is from Sep. 18, 2017 btw. 🤦‍♂️). This is really frustrating!


Hello. I'm glad to know that I'm not alone here. Unfortunately, I have unsettling news. As a result of the various problems Mojave exposed on my iMac, I decided to grit my teeth and wipe the drive clean and start all over from scratch. I wasn't even able to perform text searches in half of my PDF documents with the Preview app.

I was also having issues with the MIDI Server never shutting off. That works now, but my MIDI interface (MIDI Express XT USB) still doesn't work quite right; I always have to perform a Rescan before the proper Source port becomes available where my keyboard controller is plugged in. I'll be reinstalling the 828x software today and testing over the next several days to see if the issue is gone before moving on to the rest of my software. Everything is in iCloud and Time Machine.

This situation makes me grateful to only be a hobbyist at this point because if i had deadlines to meet (or even in-between projects), this kind of time consuming disruption would be devastating.

I hope you can find a far less extreme solution, but I had too many other issues to deal with, so a fresh start-over seemed best for me.


----------



## 98bpm (Dec 17, 2019)

Tico said:


> Hi there,
> did you solve the problem? Same here after updating from sierra to mojave. Also did the latest motu firmwareupate (v1.0.7 is from Sep. 18, 2017 btw. 🤦‍♂️). This is really frustrating!


After wiping my iMac HD (multiple times), some performance issues improved, but unfortunately, it didn't resolve the audio glitches. So I would advise not to take the extreme route I took. I'm still working with Apple, but I think there is a hardware/build quality related issue here.


----------

